

Steve Jobs on the difference between a VP and a janitor - violetmae
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-on-the-difference-between-a-vice-president-and-a-janitor-2011-5

======
daimyoyo
The concern I have with the transition when Steve finally does leave is that
no one at Apple has the "I don't care what you think" attitude required to
force the rank and file to the level they operate at now. I fear that once
Steve is gone, Apple will become a "good enough" company. Hopefully, Tim Cook
will be up to the task, but I am not optimistic about it.

------
liquidm
The real question (for me at least) is whether or not that change in
responsibility is a valid defense of the drastic pay difference between the
two jobs. I kind of doubt it.

